# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Làm visa Trung Quốc, visa Hồng Kông, visa Đài Loan , visa Myanmar ....Giá rẻ nhất

## huong_vn

Công ty Vietnam Tours cung cấp dịch vụ *làm* *visa hộ chiếu, gia hạn visa hộ chiếu, chứng minh thư nhân dân*, uy tín và rẻ nhất tại Hà Nội. 

*Kính gửi quý khách báo gi*
*Visa Trung Quốc cho người nước ngoài* :
-  Loại 1 tháng 1 lần :  55$ 
-  Loại 3 tháng 2 lần : 65$
( Ở lại tối đa 15 -30 ngày /1 lần ) 
Lưu ý: Quốc tịch Mỹ: 170USD.
Hồ sơ bao gồm:
1.    Bản gốc hộ chiếu còn thời hạn
2.    02 tấm hình 4cmx6cm
3.    Thẻ tạm trú (nếu có); Thông tin địa chỉ về nơi ở hiện tại của người nước ngoài tại Việt Nam.
4.     Thư mời

*Visa Trung Quốc cho người Việt Nam* :
-    Loại 3 thang 1 lần  : 70$
-    Loại 3 tháng 2 lần(30 ngày/lần): 100$
-    Loại 6 tháng nhiểu lần: 150$ 
-    Loại 1 năm nhiều lần : $( Vui lòng liên lạc lại)
-    Visa 1 tháng làm nhanh 3 ngày 25$, làm nhanh 2 ngày 35$
Hồ sơ bao gồm
1.    1 ảnh 4x6 
2.    Hộ chiếu còn thời hạn. Trẻ em dưới 18 tuổi vui lòng liên lạc lại 

*Làm visa Hồng Kong :*

Visa Hồng Kong : Loại 1 tháng 2 lần (lưu trú 7 ngày/lần) : Giá 65$ 
Thời gian làm việc : 4 ngày . 
Hồ sơ gồm :
2 ảnh 4x6 .
Hộ chiếu còn thời hạn 6 tháng
Chứng minh tài chính
Người trên 18 tuổi : Photo chứng minh thư hoặc Sổ hộ khẩu
Trẻ em dưới 18 tuổi: Bản sao giấy khai sinh hoặc Photo sổ hộ khẩu nếu đi cùng bố mẹ photo thêm đăng ký kết hôn
*
Làm visa Myanmar :*
Visa Myanmar : Loại 1 tháng 1 lần Giá 35$
Hồ sơ gồm :
2 ảnh 4x6 .
Hộ chiếu còn thời hạn 6 tháng .

Ngoài ra em còn làm các loại visa nhập xuất đi các nước khác

*Công ty cổ phần du lịch và tổ chức sự kiện Việt Nam
Số 202 . Đường Hoàng Quốc Việt - Cầu giấy*
*Tel: 046 269 3233
Hotline : 0965 92 5588 ;  0976 662 519
Yahoo: vietnamtours201
Email: [email]khachhang@visahochieu247.com*

----------


## greencanal_20

Làm visa trung quốc nhanh ,khẩn giá rẻ trên toàn quốc - Hồ sơ đơn giản lấy nhanh thủ tục nhanh gọn.
Làm khẩn trong ngày sáng làm chiều lấy sang nộp trước 8h15 chiều lấy sau 17h15 .
hồ sơ làm visa trung quốc gồm :
- hộ chiếu còn hạn >200 ngày
- 02 ảnh 4x6 nền phông trắng.
- phí làm visa trung quốc 3 tháng 1 lần 65 -> 75 USD
- làm khẩn 1,2 ngày liên hệ văn phòng .
Tùy theo từng địa điểm sẽ có giá tốt nhanh dành cho khách hàng.
chúng tồi nhận làm trên toàn quốc.
Văn phòng tại hà nội :
Tầng 3, 85 A, Tôn Đức Thắng, đống đa, hà nội
tel : 0437245292 - Ms Tâm : 01266.200 333
văn phòng tại sài gòn :
Tel  : 0838248838 
tại 88 lê lợi, quận 1, tp hồ chí minh.
Emai: visa@greencanal.com

----------


## huong_vn

Làm visa Nhanh giá rẻ nào

----------


## huong_vn

Làm hộ chiếu nhanh, gia hạn visa giá rẻ

----------


## jimmytravel10

CÔNG TY DU LỊCH RAC Travel không phải là Cơ quan được Ủy quyền của chính phủ hoặc Cơ quan đại diện của Đại sứ quán. CÔNG TY DU LỊCH RAC Travel chỉ cung cấp dịch vụ tư vấn làm tăng tỷ lệ đạt Visa mong muốn và đại diện Quý khách hàng làm mọi thủ tục với Đại sứ quán. Quý khách hàng có thể lựa chọn nộp hồ sơ Visa trực tiếp tại Đại sứ quán hoặc thông qua CÔNG TY DU LỊCH RAC Travel, chi phí nộp trực tiếp tại Đại sứ quán có thể thấp hơn so với chi phí tại CÔNG TY DU LỊCH RAC Travel.
Gia hạn Visa cho người nước ngoài
Gia hạn Visa giá rẻ :
Gọi : 08.62 93 64 55 
 Làm Hộ Chiếu gấp tại Sài Gòn 
 Hướng dẫn gia hạn Visa Việt Nam. Cấp mới Visa Việt Nam. Lưu trú cho người nước ngoài và Việt Kiều.
* - dịch vụ gia hạn visa :
- Gia hạn 1 tháng 1 lần: 55 usd.
- Gia hạn 3 tháng 1 lần: 65 usd.
- Gia hạn 3 tháng nhiều lần: 145 usd
* - dịch vụ cấp mới visa:
- Cấp mới 1 tháng 1 lần: 95 usd.
- Cấp mới 3 tháng 1 lần: 105 usd.
- Cấp mới 3 tháng nhiều lần: 165 usd.
- Miễn thị thực 5 năm cho Việt Kiều. người nước ngoài kết hôn với người Việt Nam: 125 usd.
- Xin thẻ tạm trú 1 -3 năm cho người nước ngoài và Việt Kiều đang công tác tại Việt Nam. Không cần công ty bão lãnh ( không cần giấy phép lao động.
- Công văm nhập cảnh vào Việt Nam ( landing Vissa ) cho người nước ngoài và Việt Kiều. Nhận Visa tại các cửa khẩu. Lãnh sự Việt Nam.
- Visa công tác. Du Lịch Trung Quốc. HKong. Ấn Độ. Đu Bai
- Hướng dẫn làm nhanh hộ chiếu ( passport ) cho người có hộ khẩu tỉnh. Nộp tại Tp. Hcm
- Để biết thêm chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ Mr: Sang tel - 08.62 93 64 55 - 56  // 091 594 64 27

----------


## huong_vn

Làm visa Hồng Kong, Macao , Trung Quốc mới nhất 2014. Liên hệ : 0965 92 5588

----------


## huong_vn

Trung Quốc giờ đặt toàn quy định quái thai cho người Việt Nam mình, Hồng Kong có gì đâu mà cũng bày đặt cấm người Việt Nam nhỉ , Làm visa người Việt mình khó khăn quá

----------


## jimmytravel10

CÔNG TY DU LỊCH RAC Travel không phải là Cơ quan được Ủy quyền của chính phủ hoặc Cơ quan đại diện của Đại sứ quán. CÔNG TY DU LỊCH RAC Travel chỉ cung cấp dịch vụ tư vấn làm tăng tỷ lệ đạt Visa mong muốn và đại diện Quý khách hàng làm mọi thủ tục với Đại sứ quán. Quý khách hàng có thể lựa chọn nộp hồ sơ Visa trực tiếp tại Đại sứ quán hoặc thông qua CÔNG TY DU LỊCH RAC Travel, chi phí nộp trực tiếp tại Đại sứ quán có thể thấp hơn so với chi phí tại CÔNG TY DU LỊCH RAC Travel.
Gia hạn Visa cho người nước ngoài
Gia hạn Visa giá rẻ :
Gọi : 08.62 93 64 55 
Làm Hộ Chiếu gấp tại Sài Gòn 
Hướng dẫn gia hạn Visa Việt Nam. Cấp mới Visa Việt Nam. Lưu trú cho người nước ngoài và Việt Kiều.
* - dịch vụ gia hạn visa :
- Gia hạn 1 tháng 1 lần: 55 usd.
- Gia hạn 3 tháng 1 lần: 65 usd.
- Gia hạn 3 tháng nhiều lần: 145 usd
* - dịch vụ cấp mới visa:
- Cấp mới 1 tháng 1 lần: 95 usd.
- Cấp mới 3 tháng 1 lần: 105 usd.
- Cấp mới 3 tháng nhiều lần: 165 usd.
- Miễn thị thực 5 năm cho Việt Kiều. người nước ngoài kết hôn với người Việt Nam: 125 usd.
- Xin thẻ tạm trú 1 -3 năm cho người nước ngoài và Việt Kiều đang công tác tại Việt Nam. Không cần công ty bão lãnh ( không cần giấy phép lao động.
- Công văm nhập cảnh vào Việt Nam ( landing Vissa ) cho người nước ngoài và Việt Kiều. Nhận Visa tại các cửa khẩu. Lãnh sự Việt Nam.
- Visa công tác. Du Lịch Trung Quốc. HKong. Ấn Độ. Đu Bai
- Hướng dẫn làm nhanh hộ chiếu ( passport ) cho người có hộ khẩu tỉnh. Nộp tại Tp. Hcm
- Để biết thêm chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ Mr: Sang tel - 08.62 93 64 55 - 56 // 091 594 64 27

----------


## huong_vn

Làm visa Trung Quốc 6 tháng nhiều lần, 1 năm nhiều lần giá rẻ, Liên hệ : 0965 92 5588

----------


## huong_vn

Làm visa Hồng Kong 3 tháng 2 lần du lịch giá rẻ

----------

